# The Reverend's Alpha Legion



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey hey, 

So, although I love my Space Wolves, I was beginning to get 'grey fatigue':wacko: so decided to start a new army. 

I wanted something that wasn't grey, that was heresy era and was a little bit different. I also intend to use the army in the GW doubles tournament in February so initially it will be to a prescribed army size (1750pts) with a purpose in mind. That way I only buy the miniatures I need for the force.

Initially I thought Iron Warriors, I just had a mad craving to convert a Warsmith, but after reading 'Legion' I decided on the Alpha Legion. 

Besides the cover art on 'Legion' there isn't a lot to go on. 'Visions of Heresy: Collected Visions' holds a grand total of 5 images (one of an awesome terminator hidden right at the back!!) and I don't really like a lot of the armies I've seen around the web (no offence if you own one). Most people seem to paint them up as chaos marines, but I don't see them that way, I see them as loyal and uncorrupted. 

So for the colour scheme I took my lead from Collected Visions (blue) and Legion (purple) and did a couple of tests using Enchanted Blue with Space Wolves Grey highlights and purple wash, which I was pretty happy with. I don't presume to be that great at gaming so my aim is to at least get nominated for Best Painted, therefore the force I collect will be painted to the best of my ability (thankfully its pretty small...)

So, here's a few of my test miniatures: 
My Librarian:
View attachment 15801


View attachment 15802


My first Assault Marine
View attachment 15803


View attachment 15804


View attachment 15805


Now, I realise that the Alpha Legion try to limit any distinguishing features as they are all 'Alpharius', but then looking at the cover art on Legion, the marine quite clearly has battle honours. However, I am aiming to distinguish my marines by their poses rather than their heraldry, so beside chapter and company markings there will be very little on their armour, and they will all be helmeted apart from the Librarians. 

The army will be based on the Space Wolves codex as I feel this codex captures the organisational style of Heresy Era legions. So my 'Assault Marines' are Blood Claws, the Librarian is a Run Priest, etc, etc. Plus, I'm a Space Wolves player so this is obviously the codex I am most familiar with. 

Anyway, enough talking, I'll get back to painting. I just brought this lot to make a start and plan on a trip to Forge World in the near future to get some Mk 5 marines and a contemptor Dreadnought.
View attachment 15806


Comments welcome as usual. 

Rev


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very skilled graduation on the force blade.

You also seem to have made a plain blue scheme look varied enough it will not be tedious in large units.

The only suggestion I have is that the bend on the Assault Marines right pauldron looks a little ragged.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Cheers Dave, I only just noticed the marines pauldron when you pointed it out. The GW shoulder pads sometimes have that lip on them and I never know whether to file it down as sometimes it can look even worse than leaving it from some angles.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh man my favorite Legion (other then World Eaters of course)! I really like what your doing here. I know what you mean by every Alpha Legion army out there is too "Chaosy". I myself would love to make a less corrupted Alpha army. Cannot wait to see more. +rep


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Those marines look awesome, can't wait to see more of them, especially love the Librarian/Rune Priest


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Rev, you are outdoing yourself here. I thought your SW looked good but that librarian is great. Love the force blade.
Dave is right when you normally see similar blue schemes such as Ultramarines I normally see just a plain blue squad rather than a number of interesting miniatures. That will be the problem with this force but the start you have made with the posing, use of different colours and the stripes on the armour should overcome that.
My only criticism at the moment is that you need more light on the photos so I can see more!!!!
+rep


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far but aren't they supposed to have green edging as well?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good so far but aren't they supposed to have green edging as well?


This would be my only criticism as well. Poses are great, painting is excellent, and your vision for the Alpha Legion is very cool. Look forward to watching this log progress.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the c&c's (and the rep) guys, much appreciated. 

As for the green edging, if you look at the cover art on Legion, the marine is almost silver-purple (I almost, almost, painted them silver with purple edging), with no green to be seen, and I guess I'm heading more in this direction. I don't like the whole lizard look to be honest. Though I do intend to use green as a spot colour (like on the librarian's oath papers).

As for the pics Hocky, I'll sort the lighting out. I knew it looked a bit dark but it wasn't very sunny on Sunday.

Thanks again

I'm currently working on a couple of tactical marines and a chaplain (not that I see the Alpha Legion having chaplains). I figured painting 3 at a time is the way forward, I don't get too bored then.

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the assault marine. I may just rob that pose. I love how you painted the stripes running from the pisol on to the back of his hand.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm loving the theme and poses. Could you add some more dynamic coloring for the bolters, though? Bullets, barrels, body, and grips tend to not be the exact same color and tone.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

*Khorne's Fist:* feel free to rob that pose, I think I robbed from somewhere anyway 

*jaysen:* you're right, i could add some more colour to the weapons. The body of the pistols are actually white with red kill markings, but maybe some brass for the bullets. will see what I can do.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I like the action pose of that second marine! very well done!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Always a big fan of your Reverendlyness' work!

The librarian looks really good, force weapon has really come off and the details are nice as always. Love the assault marines pose, the white/red stripe design looks really cool - i think it looks a little dirty (could be the light) and I especially like that as it makes them look like theyve been getting into 'it' rather than fresh off the battle barge!

I think your only danger here is ending up with an army that looks too uniform to catch the eye of the judges so keep working on a 'gimmick' or something to really grab attention - the white/red striping is a great start in that direction. I bet with some of your converting skills you will entertain us all.

Have you seen those 'boarding party' kits for marines at FW now, they look really cool...keep em coming, lovin it...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Jangalak, 

yeah, I have seen those boarding marine bits... I could look into that, but my intention is just to collect the force I need for teh double, and a squad of storm shield wielding veterans might cost a bit points wise :wink:

As for the gimmicks, I really need to think of something, you're right. Maybe face my fear and embrace the hydra theme, and use some lizards as attack bikes?! haha I have a bag of Space Hulk tyranids knocking around so I might put them to good use and join your tyranid theme, but then again, I need to be different. I have a good idea for my contemptor dreadnought conversion though!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Good luck with the idea generation, a few pints of Snikrot's homebrew and a game of Bugman's might get the creative juices flowing!

Seriously though, think how cool those shields would look - this is a wolves idea but how about an all infantry 'shield wall' army of wolf guard, sorry thats not on topic!

Good luck Alpharius...


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Fantastic work! I look forward to seeing more as the force progresses.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, the more I look at those shields the more I'm wanting them...

and thanks for all the other comments guys, will have something new to post on Sunday


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I finally got round to finishing a couple more minis:

Some Tactical Marines:
View attachment 16171

View attachment 16172

And my counts-as chaplain:
View attachment 16173

View attachment 16174


I started painting his cloak white/grey but didn't like that so applied two coats of Thraka Green wash and made it green, fitting with the idea of using green as a spot colour. but by then I'd used red as the spot colour on the belt, so I'm not sure if the overall look is a bit clumsy? having red, blue and green on one model is usually a no no in colour theory... 

Let me know what you think! 

Rev


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the counts-as chaplain man, excellent posing and very nice painting. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> I started painting his cloak white/grey but didn't like that so applied two coats of Thraka Green wash and made it green, fitting with the idea of using green as a spot colour. but by then I'd used red as the spot colour on the belt, so I'm not sure if the overall look is a bit clumsy? having red, blue and green on one model is usually a no no in colour theory...
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> Rev


It works for this one man. Don't be too strung on the colour theory. The red you used is dark/deep enough to not interfere with the overall colourscheme. It also ties in well with the plasma pistol, so the overall look and colourbalance of the mini is not thrown off in my book. 

Looks like this force is shaping up nicely, I'm going to enjoy watching it develop me thinks.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Umm how the hell did I miss this? I must be day dreaming or thinking I made a visit, come to find out I havent! Well my friend this is some great work and I really like the counts-as-chaplain as well. Great job man. I also wanted to mentioned that I love the snow effects on your bases. Im a huge fan of a nice looking base and those look sweet!

Enjoy some hard earned Rep!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More excellent work.

The only thing that might make them perfect would be continuing the shoulder stripe between the pauldron rim and the plaque as they seem to end before they reach the bottom. However, it looks like about 0.25 mm gap so is trivial really.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ahh Dave, ever the perfectionist  But you're right, I guess I was a little lazy there. I'll make sure I remedy that on future minis. 

Elmir: thanks for the opinion, it's always good to get someone else's view as I'm not always the best judge of my own work. 

Thanks for all the comments, they have been really motivational.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Ahh Dave, ever the perfectionist


I try to tailor my thoughts to the level of the recipient, so really you are the perfectionist; I am just a reflection of your search for meaning.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome work. Very nice cloak, I love your blending on it.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi rev, love the librarian. Beautiful blending on the cloak and the colours go fine together as they don't overpower the model. I really like the kneeling marine as you have tilted the gun slightly inward. It's a small point but often missed on models and adds to the realism - great work!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Love it Rev - the Chaplain works great. I really like the plasma gun colour - what did you use? not seen that one before. His cloak blending and highlights are great also - top notch mini.

Ditto on the melta gunner, that tilt looks like he's about to turn something into slag.

Will try and send some rep your way...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I try to tailor my thoughts to the level of the recipient, so really you are the perfectionist; I am just a reflection of your search for meaning.


Man, that is deep! haha, but also true 

hocky, Jangalak, djinn24: thanks for teh praise, it is much appreciated. 

That plasma pistol was actually something that went wrong and I'm not sure I like it. It started with dark red, and I highlighted it through yellow and up to white, but it still seems too dark. On the other hand, it also looks a bit like a plasma pistol that's just been fired so the cell is empty and charging up again...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> That plasma pistol was actually something that went wrong and I'm not sure I like it. It started with dark red, and I highlighted it through yellow and up to white, but it still seems too dark. On the other hand, it also looks a bit like a plasma pistol that's just been fired so the cell is empty and charging up again...


I like it; it looks like extreme heat has coloured the metal. Also, the rest of the palette is shadowy so a bright coil would risk looking out of place.


----------



## lazymo (Dec 20, 2010)

I love the chaplin very good idea with the robe but still plain enough to fit in after i finish iwth my blood ravens I will be starting my pre heresy Alpha legion I ahve Master of the Forge working on Alpharius and Omega for me so they should be very cool when he makes them.


----------

